
MIT 6.S099: Artificial General Intelligence - cdl
https://agi.mit.edu/
======
tehsauce
This is a stacked lineup of guest speakers for a university course!

------
roksprok
Is video available?

~~~
mindcrime
The first one is.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GV_A9Js2nM&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GV_A9Js2nM&feature=youtu.be)

